
React State Management – The Museum - GantMan
https://hackernoon.com/the-react-state-museum-a278c726315
======
selinajasmin00
The Museum is the jewel of any society where one can observe and see the
history on a single platform. I have visited thousands of museums worldwide
and they have really impressed me.
[https://www.assignmentland.com/](https://www.assignmentland.com/)

------
ddtaylor
I am not super familiar with React, are these good practices I ask because the
term "museum" makes me think of old or outdated. I am interested in learning
but don't want to start with legacy.

~~~
uptown
If you're just starting out, I highly recommend checking out Wes Bos's React
tutorial series. He's refreshed the contents of many of them to remain current
with the evolving changes of React:

[https://wesbos.com/](https://wesbos.com/)

------
thamizhan2611
Very well written, very good illustrations too. A very good museum indeed.

